# Dylan Sprouse wants Animal Crossing New Leaf too.



## Stevey Queen (Nov 22, 2012)

I didn't want to make a whole thread about this but I didn't know where else to put it and I really wanted to share it with ya'll. It looks like Dylan Sprouse, one of the twins from the Suite Life of Zack and Cody, is impatiently waiting for Animal Crossing New Leaf as well.


https://twitter.com/sprousearts

I don't know why I found this so interesting.

I am in love now.


----------



## SodaDog (Nov 22, 2012)

wow! even that guy from suite life wants it! lets start a petition called:

100 Calebs strong for the release date of AC3DS! lol


----------



## Klainette (Nov 22, 2012)

it's funny because the other twin (cole sprouse) posted this on his tumblr account before he deleted it



Spoiler: warning: slight cursing


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 22, 2012)

I found this actually really interesting.


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Nov 22, 2012)

He follows Animal Crossing Community's twitter account as well.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Nov 22, 2012)

this kind of makes my life.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 22, 2012)

cr0ssinginpenderia said:


> He follows Animal Crossing Community's twitter account as well.


I'm not personally a fan of Dylan or his work in television but it would be awesome to have him join TBT. It would be really cool to have a real celebrity on TBT.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 22, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I'm not personally a fan of Dylan or his work in television but it would be awesome to have him join TBT. It would be really cool to have a real celebrity on TBT.



Maybe he already is and we just don't know it.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 22, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Maybe he already is and we just don't know it.


Perhaps, and I can see why he wouldn't wanna announce it but if he is here he should. :/


----------



## Ronbonbeno (Nov 22, 2012)

Its ok Dylan, we can keep a secret. Now come out


----------



## JabuJabule (Nov 23, 2012)

I saw this on Tumblr earlier, and then looked it up on Twitter and found it. It was actually pretty cool.
Just another reason to love them even more!

Come on, NoA. Even the celebs want the game! Stop being so damn secretive and tell us. >.>


----------



## Cerulean (Nov 23, 2012)

Actually really cool!

Hopefully he'll raise awareness to NoA that we want it NOW.

ps it's me dylan


----------



## Jake (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't even know who he is.. :S


----------



## Elijo (Nov 23, 2012)

I remember those twins being on Suite Life On Deck as the main characters on Disney Channel. But that was ages ago. It would be awesome to have a real celebrity on TBT. Come on, show yourselves. You know you wanna.


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Nov 23, 2012)

Any of you could be Dylan... *shifty face*


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 23, 2012)

Cerulean said:


> Actually really cool!
> 
> Hopefully he'll raise awareness to NoA that we want it NOW.
> 
> ps it's me dylan



I love you lol.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 23, 2012)

I grew up watching the Suit Life of Zack and Cody. That's pretty Cool


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Nov 23, 2012)

Suite Life of Zack and Cody was amazing. FAR better than the crap you get on the Disney channel nowadays...


----------



## Tony051397 (Nov 23, 2012)

It can't be the REAL Dylan Sprouse because his profile does not have the twitter badge! That would be really cool though!


----------



## Jir (Nov 23, 2012)

Tony051397 said:


> It can't be the REAL Dylan Sprouse because his profile does not have the twitter badge! That would be really cool though!




But it is the real Dylan Sprouse. He just hasn't gotten his Twitter verified yet.


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Nov 23, 2012)

Tony051397 said:


> It can't be the REAL Dylan Sprouse because his profile does not have the twitter badge! That would be really cool though!



It might be! (we hope :3) Not all verified celebrities have the twitter badge. Just look for the account with the most followers when you search for their name. It's probably them. ;]


----------



## Cevan (Nov 23, 2012)

I hate their show, but I actually think this is pretty cool.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Nov 23, 2012)

Perhaps this should drill a little something into NOA's head to hurry the hell up and give us a release date! It's just not right that Japan is already enjoying the game while the rest of the world has been given hardly any information on ANYTHING and NO information about the release date. It's ridiculous.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Nov 23, 2012)

okay Suite Life was my childhood, along with early Hannah Montana. I'm the same age as them, so it was cool for me and my little brother to watch the show and wish we had their lives haha


----------



## Dylab (Nov 23, 2012)

Ahem I'm Dylan 

I loved to watch my show during my childhood 

I can't believe you guys made a thread for me


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 24, 2012)

Dylab said:


> Ahem I'm Dylan
> 
> I loved to watch my show during my childhood
> 
> I can't believe you guys made a thread for me


Riiiiight


----------



## Dylab (Nov 24, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Riiiiight



It's true man  I'm Dylan ain't I? I'm Dylan Sprouse


----------



## The_Joker (Nov 24, 2012)

Dylab said:


> It's true man  I'm Dylan ain't I? I'm Dylan Sprouse



He must be telling the truth, nobody would lie about being Dylan Sprouse, who would want to be?


----------



## Dylab (Nov 24, 2012)

I like this guy ^


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 24, 2012)

You know it's funny how somebody earlier said Dylan should reveal himself on here.

If he did nobody would believe him. So why bother?


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 24, 2012)

I love The Suite Life, it's cool that they both like AC


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 24, 2012)

Cevan said:


> I hate their show, but I actually think this is pretty cool.



Suit Life on Deck was a Mess. Suit life of Zack&Cody was alright


----------



## Dustbunnii (Nov 24, 2012)

I never watched the show (mostly because I prefer my early '90's toons to the stuff they have on most channels nowadays) but I think it's neat that celebrities want the game as much as we do
Then again, we must also remember that celebrities are no different than anyone else, outside of the money and fame 

Celebs are people too :O! hard to believe, I know.


----------



## Cherrypie (Nov 24, 2012)

I used to love their show... I wonder what their personalities were in real life. Is Dylan Sprouse Zach (dumb, good with the girls, bad guy) or Cody (the smart, goody goody nerd)?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 24, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> I used to love their show... I wonder what their personalities were in real life. Is Dylan Sprouse Zach (dumb, good with the girls, bad guy) or Cody (the smart, goody goody nerd)?



I think I once heard that they were the opposite of the characters they portrayed in their show.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

Dylan was Zack I believe.


----------



## Cherrypie (Nov 24, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I think I once heard that they were the opposite of the characters they portrayed in their show.



That would be funny... I always could see the difference between the two, because 'Zach' had that cute, round face and 'Cody' had the more skinny, shy face.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 24, 2012)

I could only tell who was who by their dialogue XD I can tell the difference now. Cole is scary looking and looks like some surfer dude and Dylan is a cutie.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> That would be funny... I always could see the difference between the two, because 'Zach' had that cute, round face and 'Cody' had the more skinny, shy face.


The first time I watched Suite Life on Deck I was completely confused on who was who. Now I know the difference between Zach and Cody.


----------



## Cherrypie (Nov 24, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> The first time I watched Suite Life on Deck I was completely confused on who was who. Now I know the difference between Zach and Cody.



I grew up with my best friends being triplets (2 identical girls and 1 boy). So I had to get used to finding the smallest things between each twin to make sure I don't accidentally call Piper Britney and Britney Piper. I think Britney had more cute face and Piper a ever so slightly more grown up face. They were not big differences and whenever I see the back of Britney or Piper I always end up calling their wrong name.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

Same here, I have two guy friends who are really hard to identify if they are not together. Paul has small cheeks and Adam has bigger cheeks.


----------



## Cherrypie (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah, Piper had more of a sucked in cheek which is probs why I thought she looked a bit more grown up and not as cute as Britney.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

Hmmm…


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 25, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I think I once heard that they were the opposite of the characters they portrayed in their show.



I heard the same thing. It's true, or was true. Things have changed, they're both adults now and much could of changed by now.


----------

